# Princeton Tec 40 Bulb Replacement options



## jbroker83 (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm looking for any Tec 40 bulb replacement options. I am not very well versed with this light, but I think I recall hearing of a quick mod with a Mag-lite Xenon bulb. Any information is appreciated.


----------



## GarageBoy (Nov 24, 2004)

Pickup the 4 cell mag one


----------



## pedalinbob (Nov 25, 2004)

yes, and there is a rayovac XPR113 that is often available at Lowe's.

you can overdrive bulbs, but i tend to geve up a few lumens for reliability.

there is always the rayovac KPR113 available from Walmart, package of two for $1.50.

FYI: you can create a lanyard like the dorcy boss, which has a little spare bulb carrier. 

Bob


----------



## Techmedic (Nov 25, 2004)

I did read also about using a 3 cell halogen bulb (mag-num star) for mag, and four nickel metal hydride batteries. This drives it just slightly over, but not for long since the voltage does flatten out.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 25, 2004)

It is possible to get reasonable life out of a 3 cell bulb on 4AA Alkalines. It can live or blow up pretty quick.

I had mine that way, and it impressed a buddy who is NOT easily impressed!

For reliability I changed to a 4cell M*g Xenon Star bulb. It is a wee bit brighter than a Krypton bulb, and makes a VERY nice beam.

4 nimh and a 3 cell bulb is pretty good too.


----------



## Phaserburn (Nov 26, 2004)

Anyone know what the Mag bulb amp ratings are?


----------



## Techmedic (Nov 26, 2004)

Most PR style halogen bulbs are in the 0.85 Amp area. Krypton's (C & D) are usually 0.75A, and regular PR for C & D cells are typically 0.5A to 0.55A . PR bulbs that are for AA are typically 0.25A (regular) to 0.45A (krypton).
I think the new mini-mag hi-output bulbs are in the 0.55A to 0.65A area, which will kill alkalines pretty quick. Lithium cells will handle this high current draw no problem. Nimh will hold its' output whiter for longer due to lower voltage drop over time. 
Best way to tell is to install it in a mag lite and remove the rear battery cap and place an ammeter in the circuit.


----------



## STEVENT6 (Nov 26, 2004)

I read somewhere here to use a Radio Shack xenon 3 cell. The one I bought is an XPR103 it is a 3.6 volt, 800mh. The back of the package states an average life of 36 hrs. I haven't used it much to determine if it blows too quick. I am also concerned it could melt something since the light is plastic. It produces a very nice surefire type beam. So far I've only used it with nimh batteries.


----------



## JimM (Nov 27, 2004)

This may sound like a dumb question....but how do you remove the bulb from the Tec 40? I don't have the instruction booklet. Thanks.
Jim


----------



## leukos (Nov 27, 2004)

Here's another vote for the 3 cell bulb and 4 NiMH cells. I use panasonic 2100's from Costco and found out they were a little shorter than standard AA's. I had to put a mm or so of aluminum foil at the bottom of my Tec 40 for the contacts to work. Makes a great camping light, but keep a spare bulb around. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## Gasguy (Nov 27, 2004)

Remove the lamp assembly from light and gently/firmly pull the reflector from the bottom base. If your holding it in your hand and sqeeze the two pieces together you can see how the on off system works.


----------



## JimM (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks.
Jim


----------



## Warric (Dec 18, 2004)

i just bought a new Pelican 2424 MityLite 4AA Xenon Lamp for my tec 40. man... the bulb is great. it create a very smooth and white laser-like beam. there is like no artifacts at all. i'm very happy with it's performance, brighter then the halogen bulb. i'm running it with Duracell AA cell. anyone tried this bulb before?


----------



## Phaserburn (Dec 18, 2004)

Warric, what is the current draw listed on the PR base of that Pelican bulb?


----------



## Warric (Dec 19, 2004)

Hmm... What's a draw listed?


----------



## Phaserburn (Dec 19, 2004)

The voltage and current are often printed on the base of the bulb, i.e. 4.8V .79A.


----------



## Warric (Dec 20, 2004)

oh, that. but i don't see it in this bulb, i can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Warric (Dec 21, 2004)

I think I found it. In the Pelican website. 6.0V, 0.61A 3.66Watt.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Sep 30, 2010)

> JimM said:
> 
> 
> > This may sound like a dumb question....but how do you remove the bulb from the Tec 40? I don't have the instruction booklet. Thanks.
> ...




I bought a Tec 40 last night. All this time later, Princeton Tec _still_ doesn't have any information online or in the included instruction sheet on how to remove the light bulb. This post was the only one I could find that dealt with this question.

I swear to you all that I followed *Gasguy*'s instructions precisely. While slowly and carefully removing the reflector, the two non-retractable metal nipples on either side of the reflector cracked the plastic _[of the bottom base]_ that the nipples have to move past.

After I changed the bulb and reinserted the reflector, there's enough tension in the spring surrounding the bulb that it seems like it's surely just a matter of time before the two plastic cracks become worse enough that plastic _[of the bottom base]_ won't be strong enough to hold on to the reflector.

During all the reading that I did on this forum about the Tec 40, I haven't come across even a single incident similar to what happened to me. Has Princeton Tec _(considerably)_ cheapened either (1) the grade of plastic used in the bottom base or (2) the design of the reflector + bottom base between now and several years ago ?

*But ... most importantly,* I was wondering if a replacement plastic bottom base is available anywhere ?


----------



## DaveG (Oct 1, 2010)

I have cracked mine also,but it is still holding up ok so far.I think you may have to go to P.T. for a replacement part.


----------



## mrpeter105 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi:

I had the original pt-40 without the springs in the battery compartment that would dent the bottom of rechargeable batteries. I emailed Princeton Tec asking if they could send me the strip with the springs and they sent me a whole new light minus the head and reflector assembly for free. All I had to do was to use the one on my old light.

Also Dorcy has a new 3 or 4 cell led bulb with an output of 40 lumens. The Dorcy product code is 41-1644. I got some and it works good in the pt-40. I mention this just in case you might be interested in a led solution. I got them at canadian sears for 3 bucks on sale, regular 4 bucks.

I would think that for those who cracked their lamp assemblies that you might want to try and see if they will send you a new one for free. If they did it for the spring part for me they ought to do it for that. They seem to stand behind their products.

Hope that helps.

EDIT: Oops! I had originally listed the Dorcy product code as 41-1643 which is for the 2-cell version. Dorcy product code 41-1644 is for the 3/4 cell version.

EDIT2: Here is the url to the thread on these Dorcy Led bulbs.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3552716


----------

